# Regional Forums > United States > South US >  North Carolina Reptile Keepers!

## BloodyBaroness

I know you guys are out there!! 

I'll get the ball rolling. 

Autumn
Concord, NC
Snakes I work with: Ball Pythons (Breed) Corns Snakes (Breed) Kings/Milks (Keep)

----------


## PythonChick

I'll play. Come on NC, I know there are more of us on here!

Emily
Raleigh NC
Breed Ball Pythons, Keep one grumpy Beardie!

----------


## FatBoy

Frankie
Clarkton, NC
Ball Pythons

----------


## BloodyBaroness

Whoot!

I hate I missed the most recent show, I'd really like to get to know more NC herpers. Plus I'm a huge advocate of supporting my local breeders.

----------


## SNIKTTIME

Spencer
New York transplant =P then Garner, now Knightdale
Ball Pythons
Dumerils Boa
Arizona Mountain King
Bearded Dragons
Tons of Field Herping, photos only unless I get requests.
Been doing Pest Control for 9 years ( bedbugs have nightmares about me )

----------


## llovelace

I used to live in hayesville, I still call it home.  Watching Jethro as I type  :Smile:

----------


## iCandiBallPythons

Below Asheville-- ball pythons

----------


## leper65

Kenly, NC

I keep mainly colubrids, getting into Amazon Tree Boas though!

----------


## hud556

Hey guys Wilmington here I keep Morelia and Anaterisia species and a ball or two...

----------


## CINCYBall

From Wilmington, nc though originally from fayetteville, nc.  Got one Female Pastel Ball, looking for a Male Spider or Cinnamon.

----------


## Lissette

Hi, I am Lissette in Winston-Salem. I have a year old Ball Python named Henry. Anyone headed to the SC Reptile show being held next weekend?

----------


## AdamM

Greensboro here.

 I keep mostly arboreals. ETBs, GTPs, ATBs and Carpets. But I do have 0.1 Piebald, 1.0 Albino( yes I'm shooting for Albino Pieds), 1.0 Pastel and a 0.1 Normal.

----------


## PigsnPythons

I've lived in Raleigh for 4 years but I'm moving to Texas next week.

Breed Ball Pythons and hopefully BRBs

----------


## SNIKTTIME

> I've lived in Raleigh for 4 years but I'm moving to Texas next week.
> 
> Breed Ball Pythons and hopefully BRBs


Have fun moving your animals, it will be an experience if you have never done it before  :Wink:

----------


## Vypyrz

I'm Rob.

3 boas, 1 BP...

----------


## Clear

Wilson, NC
Morelia's, BP's, and a few 4 leggers.

----------


## Lissette

Hi! I am Winston-Salem and I have one Ball Python. I am looking to get a red tailed boa. Does anyone know any great breeders? Thanks.

----------


## SNIKTTIME

> Hi! I am Winston-Salem and I have one Ball Python. I am looking to get a red tailed boa. Does anyone know any great breeders? Thanks.


Not sure if you are looking for local breeders as I do not know any from experience yet. I do not own any red tails either, but I can highly recommend 2 breeders I have used for other snakes. Garrick at www.royalconstrictordesigns.com and Sean at  www.exoticsbynature.com. They both do Red tails and I am sure you would be happy with either.

----------


## Kom@tose

I moved to Asheville, NC from Miami in Feb.

I keep multiple Balls/BCO/Yellow Annie/Brooks Kingsnake/a couple BD's and a Leo.

----------


## CopperNightShade

LC
Charlotte, NC
two corns and soon to add a crestie!

----------


## Clear

> I moved to Asheville, NC from Miami in Feb.
> 
> I keep multiple Balls/BCO/Yellow Annie/Brooks Kingsnake/a couple BD's and a Leo.


How do you enjoy NC so far? We will be moving to Ft Lauderdale area pretty soon.

----------


## SinisterSerpents

Hi fellow NC herpers!

Jonesville, NC here (close to Winston Salem)

My husband and I collect and breed BP's, corns, kings, garters, hogs, rats, milks.  We just added a new addition, a crestie!!

Good to meet you all!!

----------


## Thomas Jones

Greenville NC. I keep ball pythons including pieds,butter,albinos,vanilla,ruppel pastels,ghost. Had 15 clutches this season.
I am always willing to help if anyone needs it. I have kept reptiles for over 13 years.

----------


## Holbeird

I'm In.

Charlotte NC here. 

I breed ball pythons, leopard geckos (getting out of them though and getting into cresties) and I keep beardies, Russian tortoises, pac man frogs, tarantulas.

Also I'm currently breeding lobster and dubia roaches, as well as mealworms.

Also the reptiles are keep continue to expand.

----------


## MitsuMike

Mike here.
I live in Raleigh but my parents are in Charlotte so I go down there on occasion

I keep Ball Pythons and Blue Beauties 

If you Raleigh ppl every wanna meet up just hit me up. I would love to see some other ppls collections sometime!
Frankie I need to see yours soon.

----------


## FatBoy

> Mike here.
> I live in Raleigh but my parents are in Charlotte so I go down there on occasion
> 
> I keep Ball Pythons and Blue Beauties 
> 
> If you Raleigh ppl every wanna meet up just hit me up. I would love to see some other ppls collections sometime!
> Frankie I need to see yours soon.


Anytime brother....only an hour 45 away!!  We can do lunch and hang out, just let me know.

BTW....NC herpers, new reptile show coming up October 23-24 in Hickory, NC.  Hope to see and meet you all there!!!!!!!!!  Here's the link....   :Good Job: 

http://hickorymetroreptileandexotica...m/index-2.html

----------


## thedeathhippie

George

Boone/Banner Elk
Ball pythons

----------


## BloodyBaroness

I heard about the Hickory show during the recent Repitcon.

Is this a new-ish show? Not 100% I'll be able to make it.

----------


## FatBoy

> I heard about the Hickory show during the recent Repitcon.
> 
> Is this a new-ish show? Not 100% I'll be able to make it.


Yes, first time show but promoted well.  Mack Robinette of Robinette Reptiles is hosting.

----------


## MitsuMike

> Anytime brother....only an hour 45 away!!  We can do lunch and hang out, just let me know.
> 
> BTW....NC herpers, new reptile show coming up October 23-24 in Hickory, NC.  Hope to see and meet you all there!!!!!!!!!  Here's the link....  
> 
> http://hickorymetroreptileandexotica...m/index-2.html


WHAT?! I'll be there AND Columbia, SC show! Yes, what an great couple of weeks that will be.
And yea man. Gotta figure out when I'm working.
Also is Robinette from Charlotte??

----------


## FatBoy

> WHAT?! I'll be there AND Columbia, SC show! Yes, what an great couple of weeks that will be.
> And yea man. Gotta figure out when I'm working.
> Also is Robinette from Charlotte??


I think Mack is from around the Hickory area...not sure. He has some nice animals.

----------


## SinisterSerpents

We'll be out of town and won't be able to make the Hickory show darn it. :Sad:

----------


## LunaBalls

Omar
Charlotte

1Boa Bps Coming Soon. Yay!

----------


## Abrimel

Fayetteville NC! Woop woop~ I have a huge normal female and a 2010 male spider. Looking to expand my collection and do some breeding in the next coming months/years. Looking for yellow bellies and mojaves.

----------


## ReptileFinatic

Hey everyone, I currently live in FL, but am moving to NC after Christmas, we are going to be around the Asheville area, and I get my first snake(s) when we move!! Im excited  :Very Happy: .

----------


## LunaBalls

Charlotte, Nc

1 Boa and waiting for my 3 Pastels.


Edit: Sorry for posting twice. didn't know.

----------


## zmd0827

Representing East Carolina!! WOO! Go Pirates!  ... But now live in Raleigh.  Haha.

----------


## thewesterngate

Greenville, NC here..just got three more balls from Thomas Jones (who I just found on here, nice!) I'll be breeding in the next one or two years.  :Smile:  I also went to ECU for three years.

----------


## zmd0827

Lived in G-Vegas the passed two years, just moved to Raleigh in June.  Go PIRATES!  I attended for two years, then the drinking got to me.

----------


## Daniel Tuttle

Fayetteville nc

I work with ball pythons.  I don't breed yet, but is something I want to get into

----------


## thegamewasdone

SC Upstate god knows we need more in the south my ball pythons doin BAD cant find any vets or help really period:cens0r:

----------


## thegamewasdone

love the help need it

----------


## Vypyrz

You may have to try looking in Columbia or Charlotte for a reptile vet...

http://www.localvets.com/p/superpage...-carolina.html

----------


## Hellacious

Just outside Goldsboro, NC.
Ball Python.

----------


## Lazarus1437

Stationed in Havelock, NC

----------


## banjopicker2004

I am originally from upstate SC and recently moved to asheville, NC. I have bred venomous snakes, milksnakes, kings, and hognose snakes prior to my move to NC, and now I am strictly working with ball pythons since venomous snakes are a no no in buncombe county. I'd love to fine someone up here who breeds rats and mice and also someone who can show me some roads to cruise. thanks!

----------


## leper65

> Stationed in Havelock, NC



Lazarus do you work at Cherry Point in the Approach Control? I work in the Rapcon at Seymour Johnson...

----------


## thewesterngate

I posted here before, but just an update:

Windsor, NC (Bertie County)
Growing my ball pythons currently, also working with red crested geckos and I'm breeding feeder mice and rats for myself and local reptile keepers.  :Smile:

----------


## Kittycatpenut

Cary, NC

 I breed leopard geckos and feeder rodents, and I'm growing up my ball pythons, crested geckos, and sand boas for future breeding. I also keep a blue tongue skink, an albino corn snake, a couple guinea pigs, cats, and dogs.

----------


## Soylent Soda

Charlotte NC here, formerly from AZ (Tempe/mesa area) moved back home to NC, I mainly raise Red Tails and some corn snakes and lizards (desert mali)

----------


## iCandiBallPythons

Just south of asheville

----------


## potlicker

Frank Concord N.C 2 normals 1 spider 2 het albino 1 green tree python

----------


## joefer13

Asheville NC here 
Just got my first Ball, perhaps breed later one after I get practice  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Very Happy: 
I have a daughter named Maggie who is a 3 year old Corgi lol and my tank of fresh water misfits
Black Ghost Knifefish, Black Tiger Oscar, Rosebud Cichlid, and a Pleco...who doesn't have one of those  :Wink:

----------


## Vort

Durham

I keep stuff, a ball, reef, corn, milk, newts, darts.
Looking to find Gerrhosaurus Major somewhere locally.

----------


## CloudtheBoa

Waynesville, NC.

I've moved like 3 times now in the past 2 years....I was living in Leicester about 2 years ago.  It's out in the middle of nowhere, about 45 minutes away from Asheville and right on the border of Madison County.  Then I moved to my grandfather's house in Waynesville.  Had a lovely run in with an animal control officer awhile back about a supposed constrictor ordinance here.  Told her I'd already looked into the laws and saw no such thing.  I even went to the Town House a few days later and told them up-front that I wanted any laws on animals pet or not, but specifically on constrictors.  They told me that no ordinance had been passed and they gave me a two page paper on all the animal ordinances.  Now, there is an ordinance on constrictors in Waynesville COUNTY, Missouri.  I live in an apartment with my mother now, not far away from my grandfather's house.  Let me just say, moving the boa's 6ft enclosure in the rain was fun. lol  Hopefully next time I can get a U-Haul or something.

Anyways, I keep what's in my signature.  A boa constrictor, a ball python, and a checkered garter.  I'm hoping to diversify my collection a little more by adding a retic (or Burm if they get off the Lacey Act), blood python, and a carpet python before I get any more individuals of the same species.  It all depends on the room I have and the budget I'm on, and what other species tease me. >.>  Probably won't be another few years on that, though.  I'm still a ways away from Asheville, but I hear there's a good herp vet out there, and there's a decent one here that can do any small-scale care and at least patch anyone up enough to make the drive to Asheville.

I tried coming to the last Charlotte show, but had to spend all my money on CHE set ups and another thermostat. :/  Trying *again* for this year, though.  Sorry for the lengthy greeting, it's nice to meet everyone.  :Smile:

----------

_iCandiBallPythons_ (01-21-2014),_Vypyrz_ (01-29-2014)

----------


## amdarco

Goldsboro, NC here! I have 9 juvenile ball pythons. The first one I bought was last year; a male normal as a birthday gift for myself. I drove to Kernersville, NC (about a 2 hour trip) to pick him up from NC Reptiles/Carolina Reptiles. After a few weeks, my fiance wanted one of his own so he purchased online from Reptiles by Mack, a female pastel. And so the addiction grew, lol. We went back to Kernersville and picked up 1.1 Mojave, 1.0 Albino, and 1.0 Pastel. Then the fiance won a Ben Siegel facebook auction for a female spider. Our last two we picked up at Repticon Raleigh in February; a 100% Het Albino female from Primeval Beauty and a female Black Pastel from Suffolk Selects. All are happy, healthy, and growing! Definitely have some breeding projects in mind when the time comes. So excited!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## sharkrocket

Does anyone know of a good rat breeder near Charlotte? We are moving down!

----------


## scooter11

> Does anyone know of a good rat breeder near Charlotte? We are moving down!


I used to get mine from a Reptile place just down the road from Carolina pave mall.   I think the place was technically in sc.  But 5-10 minutes down the road from the mall

----------


## lorrainesmom

Fayetteville, NC here. I have one ball python, a corn snake and a very skittish Uromastyx.

----------


## AKA Dave

Huh...missed this thread I guess.  Should scroll to the bottom more often.

Holly Springs.  Just getting back into the game.

Dave

----------


## nightwolfsnow

I'm in the Hampton Roads are right now. Moving to a house in Elizabeth City in less than two weeks. I've lived in VA almost my whole life so it will be weird lol. Looking forward to it though for sure.

----------


## Pandorica

Holla!

----------


## hockeygirl28

> Huh...missed this thread I guess.  Should scroll to the bottom more often.
> 
> Holly Springs.  Just getting back into the game.
> 
> Dave


We are breeders here in Holly Springs as well, small world!

Sent from my XT1094 using Tapatalk

----------

